# Getting ready for a new arrival!



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Well, the big day is soon upon us! My sister will pick up her new little diamond dove on Wednesday, a few days before her birthday.

She is quite adorable, it'll be interesting to see how she reacts to Mallorn once quarantine is over. No, scratch that, it'll be interesting to see how _Princess Mallorn_ reacts to a new resident of her "kingdom" 
Well, my sister is getting her the biggest cage she possibly can, which is a pretty roomy 'tiel cage (bar spacing 1/2 in., good flying space) and for the bottom (since they walk on the bottom too) she's read that doves should have wood shavings on top of paper towels or white paper. 
She's going to get her a few toys--which ones do any of you dove people recommend? 
Also, she's going to be feeding her the same thing Mallorn eats--ZuPreem Fruitblend for Finches/Canaries as well as seed. Plenty of veggies, too.

Any other suggestions or tips I should give her? 
Thank you guys!  I'll be sure to post pictures of the new arrival when she gets here!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How cool....tell your sister just because she prefer's a dove over a budgie, we will still let her hang out here... 

I am sure Mallorn will be friendly to the inferior species...

Actually, we all love all bird's here from what I've seen, and I will be thrilled to see the pic's you post...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How fun for your sister to be getting a bird of her own!

(It sounds as if you are a little excited about it too. 

I'm going to be looking forward to hearing all about her Diamond Dove and seeing lots of pictures. 
I know next to nothing about doves or their care so it will be quite interesting.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jonah said:


> How cool....tell your sister just because she prefer's a dove over a budgie, we will still let her hang out here...
> 
> I am sure Mallorn will be friendly to the inferior species...
> 
> Actually, we all love all bird's here from what I've seen, and I will be thrilled to see the pic's you post...


I'll let her know  
I'm sure she will, or I'll have to give her a strict talking to! Princesses always welcome their people, right Mallorn? 



FaeryBee said:


> *How fun for your sister to be getting a bird of her own!
> 
> (It sounds as if you are a little excited about it too.
> 
> ...


I am excited, it will be an intriguing experience to get to know another type of bird. I'll take pictures ASAP so you all can see her! It will be interesting for sure, since I have no idea how to care for doves, either. My sister's the expert after she's spent so long doing her research!


----------



## Sansas (May 13, 2015)

How exciting! I can't wait to hear more. It's amazing how different birds can be. Just reading that they like to walk on the bottom so wood shavings are good kind of blew my mind. I had no idea.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This is great news, it's always an exciting time when we are about to get another birdie! 
I have never owned doves, so I don't know much about them. I have only helped out a few carrier pigeons many years ago, they always made a pit stop over at my house and I fed them cooked white rice, tiny pieces of bread and water.

I will be waiting for the pics of your new little friend!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I think Diamond Doves are extremely cute  and I can't wait to see pics! 

I have no idea as to the care of doves, so I was surprised to see they'd eat pretty much like what a parrot species would eat?

I would love to hear what the Princess Mallorn thinks of the dove!!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Doves are so beautiful! Let us know how it goes *


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats on the new dove ! 
Im sure your sister will love it  

From what I've experienced with doves , they don't seem to care much for toys. I feel you'd be better off leaving the cage uncluttered with more room for it to flap about and forage on the bottom. You could get a few nice natural perches. Your dove would be more than happy with that .

Regarding the diet , my doves never ate any pellets I offered. They preferred seed and fresh foods like leafy greens and some fruit. What they did enjoy was egg food.

Make sure you provide grit though. Unlike parrots , doves swallow their seeds whole. They then ingest small stones which help in 'grinding up' the seeds inside. So grit is absolutely essential .

Good luck !


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Our Doves didn't interact with any toys, like budgies/parrots do...they were the white variety, not Diamonds and were extremely docile and gentle...what they did like was to be nursed and petted...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Congratulations on your sister's dove! I can't wait to see photos!:jumping1:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sansas said:


> How exciting! I can't wait to hear more. It's amazing how different birds can be. Just reading that they like to walk on the bottom so wood shavings are good kind of blew my mind. I had no idea.





aluz said:


> This is great news, it's always an exciting time when we are about to get another birdie!
> I have never owned doves, so I don't know much about them. I have only helped out a few carrier pigeons many years ago, they always made a pit stop over at my house and I fed them cooked white rice, tiny pieces of bread and water.
> 
> I will be waiting for the pics of your new little friend!





RavensGryf said:


> I think Diamond Doves are extremely cute  and I can't wait to see pics!
> 
> I have no idea as to the care of doves, so I was surprised to see they'd eat pretty much like what a parrot species would eat?
> 
> I would love to hear what the Princess Mallorn thinks of the dove!!





eduardo said:


> *Doves are so beautiful! Let us know how it goes *





vinay said:


> Congrats on the new dove !
> Im sure your sister will love it
> 
> From what I've experienced with doves , they don't seem to care much for toys. I feel you'd be better off leaving the cage uncluttered with more room for it to flap about and forage on the bottom. You could get a few nice natural perches. Your dove would be more than happy with that .
> ...





Brienne said:


> Our Doves didn't interact with any toys, like budgies/parrots do...they were the white variety, not Diamonds and were extremely docile and gentle...what they did like was to be nursed and petted...





nuxi said:


> Congratulations on your sister's dove! I can't wait to see photos!:jumping1:


Thank you everyone for your valuable advice, it was received well! She's decided to pick up her new little friend today, actually, so I hope to share pictures sooner rather than later!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh how exciting! 

Can't wait to see pictures of the the dove.- will she be calling her Diamond? 

Princess Mallorn will be a Queen Bee for a while i'm sure!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamhf said:


> Oh how exciting!
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures of the the dove.- will she be calling her Diamond?
> 
> Princess Mallorn will be a Queen Bee for a while i'm sure!


Well, she's here at her forever home! She arrived safely and was terrified, but she settled down on her wood shavings and went to sleep after an exhausting day. 
She named her "Tilda"  I'll try and post some photos as soon as she calms down a bit. 
As we were assembling the cage and pouring food and stuff Mallorn got all indignant and flew out of her cage, stood on top of it chirping for half an hour to make sure that any birds in the house would know she was their royal highness  She's fine now that she's actually in the house, but won't meet her for another month and few weeks as she's in quarantine.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aw the poor little darling I'm sure she was scared alright. Hopefully she'll start to feel comfortable quickly and settle in. Can't wait for the pictures 🐦


----------

